# Speaking of lawn mowers...........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Ummm......we were speaking of them at one time......right?

Anyways, I'm in the market for a walk-behind mower that is self-propelled. I've looked at Honda, Husqvarna and Toro. The Husky and Toro have AWD models that appeal greatly to me.

The Honda is only a single-wheel drive, and that is a big negative for me. Other than that, the quality of Honda is above reproach.

All of the above can be had for $399.00 or so. They have either 21" or 22" decks, and I do prefer steel or aluminum. Just not interested in any type or kind of plastic decks, no matter how evolved plastic has become.

All are also rear baggers, NOT side baggers. Don't want a side bagger.

I can and would spend more on a mower, if it had all the qualities / features I'm looking for. But, $600.00 or so is my limit.

So, any of you use anything similar to what I've mentioned? The mower *MUST* be self-propelled, and the more drive wheels, the better. Just not all that crazy about a single wheel drive mower.

Seems like the engines are approx. 190cc or so. Some a bit smaller, some a bit larger. In regards to cutting blades, the more the better. Two is a minimum. I also like the feature of either mulching or bagging the clippings. Most mowers now-a-days, seem to have that choice.

Any help, tips, advice, or recommendations, will be appreciated. :smt023


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I think you should get a scythe, and make some hay.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I like front wheel drive if you're mowing back an forth.
Im in the habit of pushing down on the handle causing the drive wheels to lift up when changing directions.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I did some research on the Husky brand, and the customer reviews have been spotty, at best. That concerns me, cause I'm one Hell of an informed consumer.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> View attachment 2325


Hey!! That kinda looks like Willis. :smt033


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Roof of Al Johnson's Swedish Restaurant*










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Johnson's_Swedish_Restaurant


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The best self-propelled walk-behind lawnmowers I have ever owned are my current LawnBoy 6.5 HP and my rather new (2 years old) Honda model HRX217VKA.

The Honda is the better of the two. It is rear wheel drive, which I much prefer for its superior traction (just like in cars). It does have a plastic deck but it is very strong, light, and easier to clean than aluminum or steel. And even though its engine is slightly smaller than that of the LawnBoy, it produces more torque so is more powerful and less prone to stalling. It has two blades and does a great job at mulching. Would I buy this mower again? Absolutely.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> The best self-propelled walk-behind lawnmowers I have ever owned are my current LawnBoy 6.5 HP and my rather new (2 years old) Honda model HRX217VKA.
> 
> The Honda is the better of the two. It is rear wheel drive, which I much prefer for its superior traction (just like in cars). It does have a plastic deck but it is very strong, light, and easier to clean than aluminum or steel. And even though its engine is slightly smaller than that of the LawnBoy, it produces more torque so is more powerful and less prone to stalling. It has two blades and does a great job at mulching. Would I buy this mower again? Absolutely.


I'll check out the Honda model.

Thanks!


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

My Honda, new in 2000, has been a very nice unit. I did tweak the shaft a couple years ago and my shop guy got most of the wow out of it. I would guess it has 300+ hours on it and it seems new. Your mileage will vary.

BZimm


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't need a lawn mower in Arizona.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

My self propelled Husqvarna is seven seasons old now,,,
Still going strong.

Aarond

.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Seems like I'm going to have to keep in mind, that customer reviews can be as varied as the actual product experiences themselves.

I've been checking various seller web-sites, and Honda even has more than just a few negative reviews.

Kind of funny how the same exact product / machine can generate so many varying experiences. From "I love the product", to, "I'll never buy another one". :smt082

BTW.....this is the Honda model that I'm interested in. It's priced at $399.00 locally. It has a steel deck which I do prefer over a plastic one.

http://powerequipment.honda.com/lawn-mowers/models/hrr216vka

It also supposedly has a sealed plastic carb body which I do not like. It cannot be repaired, but rather, you throw it away and buy a new one.

And from what I can tell, only one of the rear wheels drives it. I'd prefer two. Four would be perfect!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I have no doubt you will be well informed before this purchase.

Great question I do admit. 

My question is , what configuration of wheel drive have you been using? 

Muscle memory in lawn mowing?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Seems like I'm going to have to keep in mind, that customer reviews can be as varied as the actual product experiences themselves.
> 
> I've been checking various seller web-sites, and Honda even has more than just a few negative reviews.
> 
> ...


I did forget to mention that with the Honda mower I have, both rear wheels are drive wheels. I would never buy either a front wheel drive mower or one that only has one rear drive wheel.

Just looked at your link and I think that is the one that one of my neighbors has. It has a smaller engine than does mine so less power (torque). I'm sure it uses both rear wheels to drive the mower.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

So that we can keep this thread within the parameters of handgunforum.net, the Honda mowers also offer an optional M60 machine gun mounting kit. Every homeowner needs this in today's world.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> So that we can keep this thread within the parameters of handgunforum.net, the Honda mowers also offer an optional M60 machine gun mounting kit. Every homeowner needs this in today's world.


Lol, :anim_lol:
I do love my Honda 's


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> I did forget to mention that with the Honda mower I have, both rear wheels are drive wheels. I would never buy either a front wheel drive mower or one that only has one rear drive wheel.
> 
> Just looked at your link and I think that is the one that one of my neighbors has. It has a smaller engine than does mine so less power (torque). I'm sure it uses both rear wheels to drive the mower.


I'm going to have to go back to Home Depot and take another look at it. The last time I was there, I looked at the floor model, raised the rear of it, and was able to easily spin one of the rear tires freely by hand. That usually indicates a non-drive wheel.

BTW.....this is a "General Discussion" format. I think that means we can talk about most anything that is not firearms related.

Did I ever tell you guys about the pet raccoon I had as a kid? :anim_lol:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I have no doubt you will be well informed before this purchase.
> 
> Great question I do admit.
> 
> ...


I myself, don't own a lawn mower. I live in AZ.

But, I'm currently living in Spokane, WA. at my father's house, and have been since late Oct. of 2015.

He has Alzheimer's and was under Hospice care from Nov. to early Jan. He has a craftsman riding mower that is getting on in years. He has a guy (commercial lawn care service) come by every three weeks or so to mow and trim the yard. The guy uses my dad's riding mower, and makes an adjustment in price because of that.

Anyways, the riding mower is becoming too expensive to maintain and repair. The lawn car guy says he'll buy my dad's riding mower if I want to sell it. We agreed on $500.00

So, I'll take that money and buy a walk-behind mower, and mow the lawn myself, as long as I'm here. If my dad's condition doesn't worsen, I plan to return home in late October. I will have been here for one year by then. His live-in care-giver will resume full care duties.

So, that's the low-down on what's going one. Mowing the lawn myself is something that I actually enjoyed as a kid, when I made some good money doing it. I'm now much older, and my knees ain't the same, but I think some mowing will do them some good. At least that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Did I ever tell you guys about the pet raccoon I had as a kid? :anim_lol:


You mean "Rocket"? (Or was that "Ranger Rick"?)

I'm finding when I'm researching things the 1 and 2 star ratings give me a lot better idea about a product. Some "dealers" will pay to have positive reviews, but I don't think many will pay to have negative reviews posted. I look to see what actual problems people have had with an item and not just that they don't like the color. I also look at what percentage of the reviews are negative (again 1-2 star). Something with a 15-20 percent of reviews being low/negative makes me take a closer look. (But if there are only 5 reviews total and 20 percent unhappy, still might be a good item. )


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I myself, don't own a lawn mower. I live in AZ.
> 
> But, I'm currently living in Spokane, WA. at my father's house, and have been since late Oct. of 2015.
> 
> ...


What the ?? 
You better stick with something you're familiar with. :smt033


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I did fine with lawnmowersdirect.com

free shipping. we have weird "grass"--mostly weeds and really thick clumps of "grass" as we live near wetlands and have some flooding issues(rich soil and lots of water). Anyway, I needed good power and self propulsion in a lawnmower. Had a Toro delivered last summer for free . works fine. I am tall so I still have to get the right height for the handles or my back get achy. AND I had my mechanic up the RPMs so it moves faster and has a bit more power for the thick "grass".

it is a side thrower though. I do no t bag so it is no issue for me.. check them out--great company

good luck with the lawn and you dad PT


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

boatdoc173 said:


> I did fine with lawnmowersdirect.com
> 
> free shipping. we have weird "grass"--mostly weeds and really thick clumps of "grass" as we live near wetlands and have some flooding issues(rich soil and lots of water). Anyway, I needed good power and self propulsion in a lawnmower. Had a Toro delivered last summer for free . works fine. I am tall so I still have to get the right height for the handles or my back get achy. AND I had my mechanic up the RPMs so it moves faster and has a bit more power for the thick "grass".
> 
> ...


I'm familiar with the web-site you mentioned. They seem to sell all the popular brands & models at good prices. That, and the fact, that free shipping *AND* no sales tax, is always a good thing.

My brother is due to visit here about the middle of May or so. I told him that I wouldn't make a decision until he shows up and we have a chance to get out together and kick some lawn mower tires.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm considering this one: No gas & lots of power. I have their string trimmer - more powerful than a gas one.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> I'm going to have to go back to Home Depot and take another look at it. The last time I was there, I looked at the floor model, raised the rear of it, and was able to easily spin one of the rear tires freely by hand. That usually indicates a non-drive wheel.
> 
> BTW.....this is a "General Discussion" format. I think that means we can talk about most anything that is not firearms related.
> 
> *Did I ever tell you guys about the pet raccoon I had as a kid?* :anim_lol:


No, but my girl friend in the third grade had one and used to tell the class about it often in "show and tell".


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Home Depot , great place. 
If you are not happy after using the machine , Home Depot will exchange , refund, etc.
Take one home for a test drive,lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Home Depot , great place.
> If you are not happy after using the machine , Home Depot will exchange , refund, etc.
> Take one home for a test drive,lol.


Yeah, that's why I prefer buying a mower from Home Depot or Lowe's, rather than a dedicated outdoor power equip. store that doesn't have such a relaxed return policy.

And, both seem to have competitive pricing as good as anywhere.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

win231 said:


> I'm considering this one: No gas & lots of power. I have their string trimmer - more powerful than a gas one.


I have a battery-powered 1/2" drill, as well as a small circular saw, a 3/8" right-angle drill, and a few other battery powered hand held power tools.

But, when it comes to outdoor power equip., I stick to gas. Have you priced some of the newer replacement batteries yet? We're talking very pricey.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> I'm going to have to go back to Home Depot and take another look at it. The last time I was there, I looked at the floor model, raised the rear of it, and was able to easily spin one of the rear tires freely by hand. That usually indicates a non-drive wheel.
> 
> BTW.....this is a "General Discussion" format. I think that means we can talk about most anything that is not firearms related.
> 
> Did I ever tell you guys about the pet raccoon I had as a kid? :anim_lol:


Go online to Honda's website and look at the owner's manual. It should tell you there whether or not both wheels drive.

I checked mine this afternoon and both rear wheels pull. Mine is a HRR2169VKA, just beginning it's third season.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

high pockets said:


> Go online to Honda's website and look at the owner's manual. It should tell you there whether or not both wheels drive.
> 
> I checked mine this afternoon and both rear wheels pull. Mine is a HRR2169VKA, just beginning it's third season.


That's the Honda model I'm most interested in. It's $399.00 @ Home Depot. If I get the right clerk, I can get 10% off for being a veteran, and pay no sales tax, due to my brother who lives in Oregon, and is registered with HD as an OR. resident.

My brother will be here when I decide to pull the trigger and buy a mower.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I think I found the mower that I'm going to buy.

It's a Husky, which wasn't originally on my short list of mowers to consider. But, I found a model that has a 190cc Honda engine on it.

Lowe's carries it and it sells for $449.00, but I can get 10% off that for being a veteran.

It's AWD and has a powder-coated steel deck, easy access spark plug, air-filter, and a fuel shut-off valve.

I found another place that is a dedicated outdoor power equip. dealer and they say they will match Lowe's price. They sell Husky, Honda, Cub Cadet, and a few other brands, and have an in-house service dept.

Here's a link: Husqvarna Lawn Mowers HU800AWDH


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Been mowing and fixing mowers for years. Honda motors are some of the best. Older Briggs, Wisconsin Robin, Kohler engines are reliable too.
I haven't gone by cc, but typically look for 4 or more horsepower for a push mower. [10 or more for a rider]

Husky makes the next best chainsaws and trimmers compared to Stihl, so it sounds like a great mix.

Larger diameter rear wheels are a big plus for maneuverability, however AWD seems a detractor to steering. I suppose you can cut it in and out with a lever.
{only SP mower I used - I removed the belt as it made mowing more cumbersome for me - I was a kid then}

Sounds like a good deal, and I prefer buying from a mower shop that repairs [or sells me parts] and maintains - oil, sharpenings, than a big box who outsources.


----------

